# Newbie here, q's about popup adds.



## Oceantoad (Feb 26, 2022)

I get having popup advertising on the web page.  I feel that I'm missing a setting someplace.  I have adds popping up all over my screen.  It's annoying and hard to read posts when you have a window popping up in the middle of it all the time.  Anyway around this?


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 26, 2022)

It is very annoying. Much more on a phone than on a computer.

I finally smartened up and fixed the problem yesterday. Become a premier member and the ads go away. For $15/year, you'll never see an ad again. Not only are you giving back to the forum, but it will pay for itself eventually. You won't be throwing out any food, because it will all start to taste better.


----------



## Oceantoad (Feb 26, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> It is very annoying. Much more on a phone than on a computer.
> 
> I finally smartened up and fixed the problem yesterday. Become a premier member and the ads go away. For $15/year, you'll never see an ad again. Not only are you giving back to the forum, but it will pay for itself eventually. You won't be throwing out any food, because it will all start to taste better.


Thanks Nate, can't beat that price.  I didn't even see it offered.  Will definitely sign up later today.  Thanks again.


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 26, 2022)

Or, you can download a nice pop up stopper


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 26, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Become a premier member and the ads go away. For $15/year, you'll never see an ad again



I never really got hammered with the ads but as much time as I spend here and as much as I've learned, I felt it was more than worthwhile to help the forum. Dropped the $100 for Lifetime Premier and it turned out to be the best $100 I've ever spent.Maybe try the one year membership, determine if you're gonna be here regularly, then maybe spring for Lifetime.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 26, 2022)

Guaranteed for that you will get $15 worth of value 20 times or more over. Great place to learn things. Is amazing to me how much I’ve learned here and well beyond smoking. Sous vide, cast iron and griddle, curing, fermenting and on an on. Amazing place.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 26, 2022)

I've done as Robert said and opted for the 1yr to "try it out". When my years up, I'm gonna spring for the life time. 
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I've done as Robert said and opted for the 1yr to "try it out". When my years up, I'm gonna spring for the life time.



You better stick around Jim. We'd miss you if suddenly you dropped off the list   

Robert


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 26, 2022)

That's exactly what I was thinking when I decided to go with a paid membership. Getting rid of ads was only a bonus. I'm sure I'll go for the whole thing next year.

I've been learning so much here that I was starting to feel like a mooch. Still very much a rookie, so I don't have much to add to most threads. But at least I can contribute this way.


----------



## Oceantoad (Feb 26, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when I decided to go with a paid membership. Getting rid of ads was only a bonus. I'm sure I'll go for the whole thing next year.
> 
> I've been learning so much here that I was starting to feel like a mooch. Still very much a rookie, so I don't have much to add to most threads. But at least I can contribute this way.


Thanks buddy. I'll look into it right away.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 26, 2022)

As stated above, give the membership a try for a year, and, if you use the site regularly, I'm betting you will go for the lifetime membership......By the way, welcome!


----------



## DougE (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm a premier member because I mostly found the site unusable with ads. Not that I don't think the site is worth supporting by going premier, but if you use the site much, you really need to go premier and ditch the ads.


----------



## Oceantoad (Feb 27, 2022)

I did get the year membership and will be setting some dough aside for my Lifetime Membership next year.  I understand that the ads are needed, but it's so nice to move around this site and not have them popping up all over.  Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 27, 2022)

You won't be disappointed! Definitely worth the money!



JLeonard said:


> I've done as Robert said and opted for the 1yr to "try it out". When my years up, I'm gonna spring for the life time.
> Jim


I bet it's because of your son's bottomless pit and he won't let you leave...he might miss out on some good grub!   

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle
 you sir may be right! I try to feed him a lot of protein so he can bulk up for football.
Jim


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 27, 2022)

Now if someone would develop an Android app for the forum, I would buy into that too.


----------

